# Add photo on left side



## judyjht (Feb 20, 2007)

I cannot figure out how to add a photo on the left side - I see where I added the places I own but how do I get a picture in there??


----------



## Icarus (Feb 20, 2007)

User control panel/Edit Avatar

-David


----------



## judyjht (Feb 20, 2007)

DUH!!!!  The only one I did not look at.  Thank you!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 20, 2007)

*Alfred E. Neuman ("What?  Me Worry?")*

My little "avatar" picture, taken from the pages of those 1950s _Mad Magazines_, is relatively unfamiliar to people whose memories don't go back that far.  The Chief Of Staff says most TUG people will think it really is a picture of me -- specially since the caption right underneath says _TUG Member_. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 20, 2007)

AwayWeGo said:


> My little "avatar" picture, taken from the pages of those 1950s _Mad Magazines_, is relatively unfamiliar to people whose memories don't go back that far.



To this, I can only respond "potrzebie".

[edit:] By the way, you might enjoy this.


----------



## MusicMan (Feb 20, 2007)

AwayWeGo said:


> The Chief Of Staff says most TUG people will think it really is a picture of me -- specially since the caption right underneath says _TUG Member_.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​




It should say TYPICAL HORN PLAYER under AEN's picture!!! (just a gratuitous shot from an old trombonist!! LOL!)


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 20, 2007)

*When You Call Me That, Smile.*




MusicMan (Formerly JP) said:


> It should say TYPICAL HORN PLAYER


Who you calling _typical_ ? 
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Spence (Feb 20, 2007)

AwayWeGo said:


> My little "avatar" picture, taken from the pages of those 1950s _Mad Magazines_, is relatively unfamiliar to people whose memories don't go back that far.  The Chief Of Staff says most TUG people will think it really is a picture of me -- specially since the caption right underneath says _TUG Member_. -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


I've seen you, it is you.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 21, 2007)

AwayWeGo said:


> My little "avatar" picture, taken from the pages of those 1950s _Mad Magazines_, is relatively unfamiliar to people whose memories don't go back that far.  The Chief Of Staff says most TUG people will think it really is a picture of me -- specially since the caption right underneath says _TUG Member_.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



I grew up in the 80's and recognized the picture from the Mad Magazines. I know they were still in print then. I don't know if they are anymore. Don't ever watch MAD TV so I don't know if they utilize the likeness anymore.


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 21, 2007)

MAD Magazine Online

Looks like it's still in business.


----------



## JanT (Feb 23, 2007)

AwayWeGo,

I've always thought George W. Bush resembled Alfred E.'s picture.


----------

